# WINE ROOM CONSTRUCTION



## rrawhide (Jun 20, 2007)

Well - we gott'r done. The wine room is finished and we are
too!!!!!!!! So now on to the reason for all this. Wade wanted to see
the final so here it is.

We had a 2x4 area that was insulated and paneled. First of
all we added a 1 1/2" foam sheet over the paneling. Then we
framed a 2x6 interior wall over that and stuffed with 6" of R19
insulation. We then sheeted with 1/2" OSB and primered and
painted it. Our walls are now approx 11 1/2" thick and they are
about R35. Sheeted the ceiling and added R30 insulation.
Added a 6500 Goldstar A/C in wall and hung a 2" solid metal sheeted
prehung door. Final size is approx 7' x 11'. Had some
cabinets that were removed from an old office and found a use for
them. Sure would like a deep sink but will have to be outside
somewhere. Let's see if I can figure out how to load some
pictures for ya'll.










what we started with










adding foamboard over paneled insulated wall










2x6 framed wall with R19 insulation, osb and a/c.










foamboard and 2x6 walls










walls painted and shows work area 










end opposite work area










Have a bunch of commercial wine so filled some of the shelves with
these. I also started a Wine Selection Gewurztraminer today and
am waiting on a cab from George. Gonna be fun!!! Also, a
friend of mine gave me a couple of 6 gallon carboys today so we are in
good shape.



Hope all of this is okay and am looking forward to lots of fun form chats. Half of the fun was the road getting there!!!



rrawhide

central california


----------



## grapeman (Jun 20, 2007)

Everybody should have as nice a work area. Of course you will fill it up in no time and need to move on to bigger and better!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great rrawhide...with the heat you get there you will be glad it is so well insulated...like us up here with our cold winters.
Hope you keep posting those photos...it's always nice to see what others are doing and making 'do'....I am one who is making-do...using the kitchen to fermentand sharing the root cellar/storage as a wine cellar.....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks great rrawhide, probably be the coolest room on that property.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 20, 2007)

Great job rawhide. I know you are proud of it. I'm with NW though, I use our dining room/kitchen for fermenting, supplies storage etc. My wife is patient, kind and long suffering !!!


----------



## bmorosco (Jun 21, 2007)

great job looks awsome!!


----------

